# Feniex cannon install help



## indplstim

My led hideaway lights will be here tomorrow and I'm just looking for some general wiring help and switch setup. I got four of the amber/clear lights and plan to put them in the reverse lights on back and an apparently unused clear lens up front. I plan to replace the factory backup lights with the leds and tap into the wiring there. The cannons have 2 modes that will allow power from the b/u light to steady burn the white leds when in reverse. I know one mode(2 i think) will always override the other. I'd like the flash/warning mode to override the b/u light function. I want to sync all 4 lights on two seperate switches and have a momentary switch shared to change flash patterns if possible. This all has my head spinning a bit but maybe with a little help from P.S. I can wrap my head around it. Install will be on a 2002 F250sd. Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## blueline38

*feniex*

Just installed four of these myself, to two different switches. I didn't add the pattern switch but might later. I'm not sure what you want to know but follow the instructions.

1. use strobe cable if you have it. It makes running the wires easier.
2. connect the red wires and yellow wires together. 
3. Tie one of them into the your reverse lights. Run the other to the cab.
3. tie the ground wires together and ground them to the chassis. ( I didn't sync my front lights and my rear lights so I don't know if all grounds need to be attached to each other, as their directions state, since they all will be grounded to the same chassis)
4. tie the pattern wires together (after you select the pattern for each light on each mode) and run that to the cab.
5. repeat the steps for the front.

At this point you should have five wires in the cab. A turn on lead for the rear lights (mode 1), two turn on leads for the front lights (mode 1 and 2). The pattern wire for the rears and a pattern wire for the fronts. The strobe cable has three wires each so you won't use the sixth wire. If need be you can use this to run your ground from the rear lights, to the front.

6. run a wire from the chassis to a switch. run your pattern wires to that switch. This will change the pattern to any of the lights that are turned on at the time. 
7. run your turn on leads to your two switches, depending on what lights you want operated by each switch.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## indplstim

nice rig, did I see 2 different sets of haw in the rear?


----------



## JBano13

I actually just ordered 14 of these, 12 in amber/ white and 2 in amber/amber on cyber monday for a 2013 F350 and was hoping I didn't get over my head. I was hoping to do the same as you with the reverse lights and cargo lights and then surface mount three on each side of where my running boards mount on and make them steady burn with the cargo lights for when you open the truck door. I was also going to replace my front amber halogen bulb with these and possibly make them work with the trucks turn signal if possible. Post your experience when you complete yours.


----------



## indplstim

JBano13;1675361 said:


> I actually just ordered 14 of these, 12 in amber/ white and 2 in amber/amber on cyber monday for a 2013 F350 and was hoping I didn't get over my head. I was hoping to do the same as you with the reverse lights and cargo lights and then surface mount three on each side of where my running boards mount on and make them steady burn with the cargo lights for when you open the truck door. I was also going to replace my front amber halogen bulb with these and possibly make them work with the trucks turn signal if possible. Post your experience when you complete yours.


suren I hope to get started tomorrow. I've read a good bit about these lights. They seen pretty nice. If you are doing anything thats steady burn, if all 12 diodes are lit, it will overheat and self destruct or worse. There is a way to reduce the intensity of the lights but I don't have any details on that.


----------



## JBano13

I believe you can't steady burn more than 11 that are hooked up together.


----------



## indplstim

I mean each single light. in about 20 minutes of steady use the thing will overheat and break. from what I now understand after some research, after a set amount of time the light will shut off half of the 12 diodes inside the lighthead to prevent it from overheating. they were not originally designed for the light to be turned on for long periods of time.


----------



## blueline38

indplstim;1675109 said:


> nice rig, did I see 2 different sets of haw in the rear?


No. The rear HAW's are half amber and half blue. One mode flashes just the ambers and the second mode alternates the blue and the amber. Awesome light and the only one I found with that capability.



JBano13;1675361 said:



> I actually just ordered 14 of these, 12 in amber/ white and 2 in amber/amber on cyber monday for a 2013 F350 and was hoping I didn't get over my head. I was hoping to do the same as you with the reverse lights and cargo lights and then surface mount three on each side of where my running boards mount on and make them steady burn with the cargo lights for when you open the truck door. I was also going to replace my front amber halogen bulb with these and possibly make them work with the trucks turn signal if possible. Post your experience when you complete yours.


When money permits, I will be putting four more of the HAW on my step bar pillars as well.


----------



## Strobesnmore

I too just want to point out that you can't leave these lights on steady burn very long. Backing up hasn't been an issue but lots of customers running them any longer than that have had lots of issues with burned up LEDs


----------



## JBano13

I don't plan on ever leaving them on very long. They will on steady burn when the doors are open for the lights for the steps, when in reverse, and the cargo lamps for the bed which are only really only at short intervals when the exit and entering lights come on.

There is a good review on these bulbs with some temperature measurements here:

http://elightbars.org/forums/f33/fe...diode-final-update-final-install-video-47728/

The review isn't perfect but it gives you an idea.


----------



## razr777

I'm told from fenix these haw will go full power for around 10-13 secs than cut half power when using as a steady burn. They can stay on as steady burn for aslong as you need and they say aslong as not full power hence the reason they cut half power will run aslong as you need.

I have one guy who drives with us who has several of these in his rig and the way it is setup on his truck he has them in the running and parking lights on all the time with no problems plus the strobe mode. From what he tells me he has had them setup this way since last season no problems no burn outs so far. Now i have a dodge and can't do this cause they are only two mode lights but their working on a 3 mode light that will work with a dodge type light setup this is why there is another wire that is not used yet for future options.

See the dodge uses blinker and parking light bulb the same and some other trucks have separate parking light and blinker light which can be used with the two mode haw in a parking mode steady burn and the strobe mode. Now with the dodge i have i would need a steady burn mode a strobe mode and a strobe mode to accommodate my setup which they don't have yet.

Awesome haw lights very bright and clean color even in only half power mode i was surprised good luck with them.


----------



## CSLC

I have these lights in Amber/Clear. I have an 05 gmc 2500hd. I have them wired in my truck but can not get them to work the way I would like. When I turn on the cargo lamp switch they do not come on. I want the white to come on when that happens. But when I flip the switch for the amber to come on they will flash amber. But the cargo lamp switch has to be on in order for the amber to come on. Can someone help me on this matter......


----------



## blueline38

CSLC;1676701 said:


> I have these lights in Amber/Clear. I have an 05 gmc 2500hd. I have them wired in my truck but can not get them to work the way I would like. When I turn on the cargo lamp switch they do not come on. I want the white to come on when that happens. But when I flip the switch for the amber to come on they will flash amber. But the cargo lamp switch has to be on in order for the amber to come on. Can someone help me on this matter......


IDK what you have wired up!

The lights have four wires. A ground, two turn on leads and a pattern wire. One of your wires, red or yellow, should be tied into your cargo lamps and the other to your switch. The modes should be independent of each other.


----------



## razr777

I'm not sure how you got it wired either but i was told you only use 3 of the wires the other wire is for options in the future.


----------



## blueline38

razr777;1677022 said:


> I'm not sure how you got it wired either but i was told you only use 3 of the wires the other wire is for options in the future.


Yeah, one of mine came with a green wire which I was told was for a future third mode.


----------



## indplstim

finally got a chance to work on the lights today. I was able to get the backup lights replaced, wired in, and synced. not too difficult of an install. does anyone know if I have to run a separate momentary switch to change flash pattern on the front set or can I just tap into the momentary switch for the rear lights?


----------



## indplstim

forgot to add, those suckers are BRIGHT!


----------



## blueline38

indplstim;1680198 said:


> finally got a chance to work on the lights today. I was able to get the backup lights replaced, wired in, and synced. not too difficult of an install. does anyone know if I have to run a separate momentary switch to change flash pattern on the front set or can I just tap into the momentary switch for the rear lights?


I would say, if you have a pattern switch hooked up to your rear lights then you can tie into that for the front lights. Providing that you can turn the lights on and off independently. Otherwise, when you change the pattern, it will effect both sets. Just my opinion.


----------



## indplstim

blueline38;1680583 said:


> I would say, if you have a pattern switch hooked up to your rear lights then you can tie into that for the front lights. Providing that you can turn the lights on and off independently. Otherwise, when you change the pattern, it will effect both sets. Just my opinion.


I just spliced the front blue wire to the rear at the switch and it changes patterns on all four lights. Have 3 switches total, turn on for front and back, and momentary for pattern change. I finished it up today and am very happy with the results.


----------



## blueline38

indplstim;1681202 said:


> I just spliced the front blue wire to the rear at the switch and it changes patterns on all four lights. Have 3 switches total, turn on for front and back, and momentary for pattern change. I finished it up today and am very happy with the results.


glad to hear.


----------



## JBano13

blueline38;1677027 said:


> Yeah, one of mine came with a green wire which I was told was for a future third mode.


I just got all my Feniex Cannons in and they all came with the fifth(green) wire. They say Lot: Oct-2013


----------



## 90plow

I just wired up a set in the rear of my f350 still playing with the strobe mode though. I tried to following the instructions to get the lights to alternate and make one master the other slave but I don't get how I do it. Lights are synced blue wires are tied together


----------



## blueline38

With the blue wires disconnected, hold one to ground for three seconds. Watch the light as you do this. If all of the led's light up, then that light is in master mode. Repeat the same with the other light until only half of the led's light up. Once this is done, set the lights to the same flash pattern and then tie the wires together. They should then alternate! Good luck!


----------



## 90plow

Now I tried that but do i just hold the blue wire or does something else need to be on? The red or yellow wire or ground? If I do just the blue nothing happened and if I do it with the light on it changes the pattern.


----------



## blueline38

90plow;1727086 said:


> Now I tried that but do i just hold the blue wire or does something else need to be on? The red or yellow wire or ground? If I do just the blue nothing happened and if I do it with the light on it changes the pattern.


Yes, you have to have the light turned on. The light has two modes and the slave and master settings need to be set for both modes. If it is changing the pattern, you aren't holding the blue to ground long enough.


----------



## [email protected]

We are a Feniex Distributor and would be happy to troubleshoot any issues with the Feniex Cannon LED Hide Away.

Side Note: In about a month or so, Feniex will be releasing an updated Cannon with 3 modes instead of two.


----------



## indplstim

[email protected];1740098 said:


> We are a Feniex Distributor and would be happy to troubleshoot any issues with the Feniex Cannon LED Hide Away.
> 
> Side Note: In about a month or so, Feniex will be releasing an updated Cannon with 3 modes instead of two.


any idea why the last few months they have been shipping out with the 3rd power wire and instructions regarding the 3rd mode on the older lights? I dont think I ever tried tom power it I up via said wire so i dont know


----------



## Strobesnmore

The new ones are not out yet. Are you saying you think you received some already?


----------



## indplstim

I had heard some stuff on elightbars about the 3 mode lights being sent out, also the lights I recieved had 3 power wires and a reference to such on the instructions, never heard if the 3rd mode was functional nor did I test the 3rd wire on my setup


----------



## Strobesnmore

I don't think they are out yet but have been told soon. They are pretty good at giving us updates.


----------



## [email protected]

The newest Cannons are being shipped with an extra green wire and the bags also show the green wire as the third mode in the instructions.

These new wiring harnesses and bags were released prior to the third mode being put into the Cannons. Feniex probably made a few thousand of each anticipating that the third mode would be released by the time they started to use the new bags and wiring, but that's not the case.

I've been told by my Feniex rep that if everything goes as planned, the third mode version will be released in about 1-2 months.


----------



## maelawncare

Can anyone help me with mine? 

I am using mine for reverse lights and strobes, amber/white. I have red wire wired to switch and yellow to reverse. Red wire runs both amber/white and yellow only runs white. But I when I go into reverse the red will override the yellow wire. So while I have the strobe effect on I dont have reverse lights. What should I do? I've been thinking a dpdt relay but dont want to wire all that up if I dont have to.


----------



## blueline38

maelawncare;1748903 said:


> Can anyone help me with mine?
> 
> I am using mine for reverse lights and strobes, amber/white. I have red wire wired to switch and yellow to reverse. Red wire runs both amber/white and yellow only runs white. But I when I go into reverse the red will override the yellow wire. So while I have the strobe effect on I dont have reverse lights. What should I do? I've been thinking a dpdt relay but dont want to wire all that up if I dont have to.


Reverse your setup. Red is mode one and therefore, I'm guessing", is the primary. I didn't pay attention with mine because I didn't set them up to run both modes at the same time. Make the red wire be your backup and the yellow your strobes. That way, your reverse lights will override the warning pattern. However, When i'm backing out of my driveway is when I WANT the warning from the tail lights!


----------



## [email protected]

blueline38;1749371 said:


> Reverse your setup. Red is mode one and therefore, I'm guessing", is the primary. I didn't pay attention with mine because I didn't set them up to run both modes at the same time. Make the red wire be your backup and the yellow your strobes. That way, your reverse lights will override the warning pattern. However, When i'm backing out of my driveway is when I WANT the warning from the tail lights!


Exactly, just reverse your wires and re-program the patterns and you should be all set.


----------



## maelawncare

So both modes can either or lights? I was thinking mode 2 only runs white. Good to know.


----------



## sns250

Any update on when the 3 mode lights might be out?


----------



## [email protected]

sns250;1772985 said:


> Any update on when the 3 mode lights might be out?


Still haven't heard an exact date. If you'd like to send me your contact information, I'd be happy to notify you when they're available.

E: [email protected]
P: (508) 415-7397


----------



## durafish

Figured i post my issue here rather than a new thread. Purchased 2 amber/white from snm the other day and just got them today, great shipping!
I installed them in the reverse portion my tails and hooked the yellow and black wire up too the a 3156 plug to plug into my reverse wires. everything was going good super bright then it switched to amber?????Now the other light seems dead. I sent snm a email about the problem hopefully its something stupid. Snm seems pretty good about problems.


----------



## durafish

Bump for help. One was just the pattern the other Idk what to do I emailed snm and was told the tech guy will help me shortly that was yesterday hopefully they'll get back soon


----------



## blueline38

durafish;1789545 said:


> Figured i post my issue here rather than a new thread. Purchased 2 amber/white from snm the other day and just got them today, great shipping!
> I installed them in the reverse portion my tails and hooked the yellow and black wire up too the a 3156 plug to plug into my reverse wires. everything was going good super bright then it switched to amber?????Now the other light seems dead. I sent snm a email about the problem hopefully its something stupid. Snm seems pretty good about problems.


What do you have the red wire attached to?


----------



## durafish

blueline38;1790628 said:


> What do you have the red wire attached to?


Nothing yet but it's going to b warning mode


----------



## durafish

Anyone??? Snm has been zero help, pretty upset that I paid good money for a light I can't get to work.


----------



## blueline38

Are the ends of the unused wires capped off? It sounds like the both patterns are activated. I know this by accident and mine did the same thing! Check all of your connections and non-connections. Otherwise I would uninstall and check them directly.


----------



## [email protected]

durafish;1791193 said:


> Anyone??? Snm has been zero help, pretty upset that I paid good money for a light I can't get to work.


Can you list exactly how you have everything wired? Include if you don't have certain wires hooked up, etc etc. I can try to troubleshoot by looking at that. Let's see if we can get this worked out


----------



## durafish

Black wire is ground, red a warning mode from a switch, yellow is tied into reverse hot lead and green is doing nothing.


----------

